# Dogs' pics. Photographer and artist Gluharev Boris



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello from the Moscow. My name is Boris. I'm animal photographer and animal artist. I wish to show my works for you. I think, my thread not remain without attention 

Pictures

The Great Dane


The Central Asian Shepherd




The Caucasian Shepherd


My photos

The Caucasian Shepherd


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work! Those are beautiful. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

BoxMeIn21 - Thanks for attention. I glad to meet you  well, i can send yet photos. 

The Spanish Mastiff


The Central Asian Shepherd


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. Do you own them all?


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Allyfally - Thanks!... No, I have two dogs. Asian and Caucasian Shepherds... ))) This dogs from different kennels. I'm working on an order for breeders... I also assisted by the helper for dog. You can look up on a my tread photos with Caucasian Shepherd and Spanish Mastiff at the beginning, they are from a shelter dogs.

New photos:

The Central Asian Shepherd


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like that last one! The composition is nice, and that is a gorgeous dog. I love the patches over each eye.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great photos! I LOVE the painting of the Great Dane. It's very well done. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I totally agree, these are beautiful dogs! What breed is the last one? Very unusual, and gorgeous. 
Your paintings are really good! I really like the Great Dane painting. 
You are a talented artist and photographer!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful drawings and photography! That puppy reminds me of a Panda!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a comments) I really glad to see you here )

LindaA - This is Central Asian Shepherd breed on the last one.  This most popular breed in the Russia. It puppy from "Iz Bazhova" kennel. 

Michiyo-Fir - Yeah, everyone tell that he is Panda )))

Yet shots:

The Central Asian Shepherd




The Pit Bull


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I love your work! Very outstanding! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome and thank you so very much for sharing. I have always loved and wanted a Caucasian. Very difficult to find someone reputable here to get one from and I have had difficulties developing the right contact in another country for one as yet  When I am ready and have space again I will seek one out though. The other breeds you posted are rarely seen around here and I cannot wait for future posts with more of them.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

HyperFerret - Thanks 

Yvonne - Really, it wish is very good. Because about 20 caucasian dogs sitting in the our shelter now. But you don't living in Moscow and this dogs giving for moscovite 

New photos:

Papillon on the exposure.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Not the head type I like on a papillon, but a lovely shot... and the dog's coat looks awesome. So soft and silky.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Not the head type I like on a papillon, but a lovely shot... and the dog's coat looks awesome. So soft and silky.


I like the head but the muzzle is too long. I think this dog is still quite young? He/she doesn't have much fur on the chest. 

Gorgeous, gorgeous photos though!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow-Boris-you have an amazing talent. Thanks for sharing your work. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Agreed!! Absolutely beautiful work! Love the picture of the Panda Puppy, LOL!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Crantastic, Michiyo-Fir.
Thans for your advices, I could take shots is better if I knew about this breed more. This is my first shot of papillon.  He is 3 months old.

debpass, Xeph - thanks  I very glead to see you here


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I wish to show my new pics.

Central Asian Shepert from our hellen.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You know, I come from Green Bay, Wisconsin, and I am no stranger to snow, but something about knowing that the snow in those pictures is in Russia makes it more beautiful <3


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

It's so nice to see more of your work. The pictures in the snow are absolutely amazing. How long have you been involved in this? Just looking at the pictures, one can see how much you enjoy doing it. I'm so glad your sharing.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Xeph - Thank you very much. Yes, white background and orange dogs looks a very good. I like this combination of colors 

debpass - Thanks  I'm making photos about 5 years. This my main work and hobby 

So, news photos today from Ryazan  
Ryazan Yaksh - kennel of central asian shepherds.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Stunning dogs!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Hallie, debpass* - Thanks 
So, new spring pics.

Greta










Great Dane - Sargos Centurion Mark Avrely



















Boerboel - Birungi Calleigh South Africa


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I love every single picture on this thread. Boerboels are one of my favorite breeds as are Great Danes. These are lovely. Too bad Mr. Boerboel had to have his tongue out so much. ha ha


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Inga* - thanks. There was day a very hot. ))) 
So, new pics:


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

King Charls


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Chivava


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Boxer Arina


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Retriver - Gray


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning and beautiful pictures!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! What a great assortment of breeds you showcase! Thank you for sharing! 

And what great timing for that shot of the retriever with the two butterflies!


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely Photos. Are the ears on the large shepards cut? Or are they naturally like that? Gorgeous dogs and photography!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LOL! The Boxer pic he's got up where the dog's lips are flying everywhere made me think of your Boxer!

Please keep posting pictures, Boris! They're lovely!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

All of these photos are so beautiful. The ones of the retriever brought tears. I'm having a very sappy day, (Willow is quite weak today). You captured a retriever's joy and playfulness perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Niraya* - Thanks )

*+two* Thanks. This is my dogs' portfolio. I'm photographer-animalist, and this my work - make happy photos of happy feelings of dogs. This is my site of my works. It in Russian lang, but lang of photos knowing everyone. Welcome... 

*hequestrian* - Thanks ). Their ears and tail cutting about 3-4 days after birth.

*Xeph* - Thank you. I'll do it more often. 

*Polywoggy* - Thank you.  I think, tomorow will be better than yesterday


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Omok from Vecaki - Asian Shepherd


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Just saw your works. Beautiful job! I especially like the one with the butterflies! Nice! Nice! Nice!

Such great dogs too!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Abbylynn* - Thanks  

New photos from Moscow.

Spanish mastif.









​


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Jack Rassel Terer


























​


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very Very nice pictures! You find the most beautiful canines to photograph!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! I love that you keep coming back and adding more photos! I light up every time I see this thread being updating. Keep 'em coming! 

What an absolutely stunning Spanish Mastiff! Did you get to meet him or just take pictures? Have you ever photographed a Brazilian Mastiff (fila brasileiro)?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I do enjoy this thread immensely!  I really like the Asian Shepherd!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Love the JRT...he's gorgeous, the muscling is amazing and you captured him really really well.  I can just feel his intensity!!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Your work is great!


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh my!! I am loving that Harlie  Stunning work...I wish I had you to come paint my boy


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Abbylynn* - спасибо )
*+two* - Thanks ) I glad to see you again on the my thread )
No, i have not photos of Brazil Mastiff (
*Niraya* - Thanks )
*Charis* - Thank you )
*mom24doggies* - Thanks. It's JRT very interesting boy. )
*Porphyria* - Thank you )
*Jenn~n~Luke* - Thanks  If i could be in New Brunswick... but I can't. ((((( If you'll be ever in Moscow, write me, i can meet you about "Red Square" or on "Eurasia" - multinational dogshow )))


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Akita


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Kane Korso


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) said:


> Akita


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!! It's an Akita!!!!!!!!!!
he/she is so pretty!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

huski
















​


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You're my new favorite person!!!!!!!
That Husky is absolutely handsome!

(I turn into a pile of goo for the northern breeds)


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Niraya* - Thanks. I'm very pleasent.  If you wish, you can adding me on facebook
Akita like the image of big guy )))


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That's just too cute!!! xD!!! He looks very stunning in that costume!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) said:


> *Niraya* - Thanks. I'm very pleasent.  If you wish, you can adding me on facebook
> Akita like the image of big guy )))


 I LOVE this picture! That is a picture I wouldn't mind painting myself....of course I will never do so because it is your personal work.  I also have things that have a copyright attached. I respect that.  Anyways......horses are my specialty!


----------



## FoxFireFarms (Jun 16, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> I LOVE this picture! That is a picture I wouldn't mind painting myself....of course I will never do so because it is your personal work.  I also have things that have a copyright attached. I respect that.  Anyways......horses are my specialty!


Great shots love the CAO


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no words for your photos! They are too beautiful for words! I hope to visit Russia at some point once we are living in Japan, are there a lot of dog shows in Russia? I would love to see some of these beautiful dogs xD


----------



## runner (Jul 13, 2011)

Look at the size of those front paws on the Central Asian Shepert in post #19, they look like bear claws


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You do absolutely amazing work!! Such beautiful dogs. 
I love the photos with all the snow just breathtaking!
I am hoping to do a year study abroad in St. Petersburg, Russia within the next few years and can't wait to see all the snow!


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

loving this thread! That jack russell is so handsome


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely lovely photography.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Niraya* - Thanks ) I'll tell him your comment. )
*Abbylynn* - Yeah, I think, you can do it. It's really interesting. ))) Many artists in our club painting pictures with my photos.
*FoxFireFarms* - Thank you. )
*Active Dog* - Thanks. ))) If you will be on "Russia" or "Eurasia" you can see all breeds of Russia and Europe. It's very beautiful shows.
*runner* - Thanks. Yes, you right. They like bears strong and high. ) Their paws this proof.
*Damon'sMom* - Thank you. Yeah, first snow it's somth. amazing. I was in St. Petersburg 3 years ago. ))) It very beautiful city.
*jkliveng* - Thanks. )
*MafiaPrincess* - Thank you. )


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

So, what you think about our *wolfspitz* or *keeshond*?

*Roujeck Argentine Tango*


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Kane Korso Italiano*


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Basenji*


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*French Bulldog*


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!  I love the Keeshond! Beautiful dog!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I love that Frenchie. Ideally I would love to import a bulldog from Russia but to get a really nice one, you would have to be well known and probably jump through a lot of hoops. But I have heard the bulldogs from good breeders there are out of this world. English Bulldogs I mean.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

very very nice! i was going to ask if you had any Cane Corso photos and as I continued I was pleasantly suprised! 

here is our Cane Corso pup. I'm not as experienced by any means with a camera as you, but one of these days I'll be able to afford nicer equipment. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Abbylynn* - Thanks )

*ChaosIsAWeim* - Thank you. It's really good idea. But I have no photographed english bulldog and I dont know breeders this breed in Russia. I can't say about this breed anything.

*MATT62485* - Thanks. Oh, really good boy. )))
I have Canon 40D with objectives Canon 24-70mm and 70-200mm 2.8


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

New pics

The *King Charles Spaniel*


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

The *Sussex Spaniel* "Appolinary"


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

The *Central Asian Shepherd* "Shaherezada"


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that sussex, gorgeous. I live near one of the breeders of the Sussex that won Westminster.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

The *Samoyed Husky*


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*The Miniature Spitz*


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*ChaosIsAWeim* - Thanks. ) It's really nice. ) This sussex is the only Russian and she live in the Ryazan.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

The *Boerboel* "Silver"


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The pom/mini spitz, and boerboel are also gorgeous.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

That miniature Spitz is beautiful! I love these photos, wonderful job.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Riesenschnauzer* or *Giant Schnauzer
*


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow I love that schnauzer.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) said:


> *The Miniature Spitz*


 Oh......I sooo want this dog!  It is adorable beyond adorable.................your photography brings out the best in these dogs! Good Job!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*ChaosIsAWeim* - Thank you )
*Damon'sMom* - Thanks )
*Abbylynn* - Thank you, I'm very pleasant.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) said:


> *Riesenschnauzer* or *Giant Schnauzer
> *


Wonderful photos, great job! What a beautiful dog. Makes me miss my baby.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Damon'sMom* - Thank you. )

*Great Dane* Iris


----------



## Lisa Ellen (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow - the Central Asian Shepherds are amazing! The one that looks like a panda, and the dark brown/white one are so beautiful and unusual looking. I've never seen anything like them. I'm so glad I saw your photography!


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Lisa Ellen* - Thank you for your kind words )))


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

New dogs photos in winter:

Cane Corso:

 

 ​


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Cane Corso

 





​


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

Miniature Spitz

 



​


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Retrievers*

 





​


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Argentino Dogo*
 ​


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Boer Boel - Bagel*

 





​


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The profile shot of the black Cane Corso is absolutely breathtaking!

The Dogo has a surprisingly soft expression. Is it a young dog, Boris?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) said:


> New dogs photos in winter:
> Cane Corso:


So many beautiful dogs! Great job.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*Xeph* - Thanks. Yes, he is 8 mounth old. )
*Tofu_pup* - Thank you. )


----------



## agalf (Dec 8, 2011)

Отличные фотографии! Especially of the boxers and the sredneasiatskaja ovtjarkas.


----------



## Argo ( Boris Gluharev ) (Mar 19, 2011)

*agalf* - Спасибо. ) Nice to meet you on this forum. )


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

All of these dogs and their photographs are beautiful beyond description.


----------

